# Vivexotic style Glass runners



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone know anywhere I can get some glass runners/vents similar to the ones used on the new vivexotic viv's


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can get the push on ones, on eBay. Not sure if they're the same as the new Vivexotic ones though.


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

Cant find anything do you have a link?

Ta


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Here you go.. glass runners 15mm | eBay


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Meko, but not quite what I'm after I want something closer to the vivexotic ones in the picture on my original post.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Rabb said:


> Thanks Meko, but not quite what I'm after I want something closer to the vivexotic ones in the picture on my original post.


The ones specially developed, patented and made for vivexotic? Hmmm, i think the only way you'll get them, is by buying a vivexotic, and taking them off. Unless it's a direct replacement of damaged or faulty ones I doubt Vivexotic will sell them to you.

Dave


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

my_shed said:


> The ones specially developed, patented and made for vivexotic? Hmmm, i think the only way you'll get them, is by buying a vivexotic, and taking them off. Unless it's a direct replacement of damaged or faulty ones I doubt Vivexotic will sell them to you.
> 
> Dave


That's why I said similar Mr Shed, Obviously I know the exact same ones will be impossible due to patents etc. but there must be something out there that can do the same job.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Rabb said:


> That's why I said similar Mr Shed, Obviously I know the exact same ones will be impossible due to patents etc. but there must be something out there that can do the same job.


The closest out there seems to be the ones Meko posted. Many of us have looked in the past, but glass runners are not exactly a mainstream item, and how many applications for them require built in ventilation?

One suggestion I can make is to look at German and Dutch viv suppliers, occasionally those guys have kit that isn't available over here.

Dave


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Try mkmplastics.com - You'd have to buy them in bundles though.


----------

